# Anyone Own A Boss OD-200 Hybrid Drive?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If so, how is it?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

$350 at Long & McQuade

Boss - OD-200 Hybrid Drive


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I had a lot of interest in this, and played one. Did not buy it.
Sounds are very good, but the 'dual function' interface + cryptic display reminiscent of an old Zoom 505 is not intuitive.
E.g., I tried to set two OD's in parallel, which was my initial interest in this pedal, and I got nowhere.
(I was looking to hack a 'clean blend' by paralleling a low gain drive with a mid gain drive.)
The manual was no help.
If you don't mind fiddling to get over the initial learning curve or remembering what an upside down U on the display is supposed to represent, etc. then it's a possibility.
I'm going to wait for V2 w/ a usable 21st century interface.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

CathodeRay said:


> I had a lot of interest in this, and played one. Did not buy it.
> Sounds are very good, but the 'dual function' interface + cryptic display reminiscent of an old Zoom 505 is not intuitive.
> E.g., I tried to set two OD's in parallel, which was my initial interest in this pedal, and I got nowhere.
> (I was looking to hack a 'clean blend' by paralleling a low gain drive with a mid gain drive.)
> ...


It's funny because I bought the eq-200 and it has an _actual_ display that has REAL words on it so you can tell what you're adjusting & assigning the buttons to do. I have no idea why they wouldn't do that with the others. Granted, they most likely did it to save money but it's also going to result in a lot of lost sales because of (as you mentioned) people not wanting to have to spend hours trying to decpiher the 3 led 'code' whenever they want to change something.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> It's funny because I bought the eq-200 and it has an _actual_ display that has REAL words on it so you can tell what you're adjusting & assigning the buttons to do. I have no idea why they wouldn't do that with the others. Granted, they most likely did it to save money but it's also going to result in a lot of lost sales because of (as you mentioned) people not wanting to have to spend hours trying to decpiher the 3 led 'code' whenever they want to change something.


 I was looking at one of these as well, glad I read this thread first!! I think I’ll wait and have an appointment this week with a forum member to look at possibly additions to my board. Thanks for the thread/input!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The eq display would have been better on the others:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have one of these. Five different drives, varying in intensity, ranging from something close to a BD-2 up to something closer to a Superfuzz/octave-up circuit. Seemingly the precursor to the OD-200 in spirit, although the OD-200 has more voicings, and the virtue of storable presets, in addition to the ability to scroll through voices. The ROD-10 is all analog, and while one can remotely enable/bypass it, switching between voices must be done via that green knob on the far left. 

Is the OD-200 all-digital or some sort of analog-digital hybrid?


----------



## MidiMan (Jun 26, 2021)

CathodeRay said:


> I had a lot of interest in this, and played one. Did not buy it.
> Sounds are very good, but the 'dual function' interface + cryptic display reminiscent of an old Zoom 505 is not intuitive.
> E.g., I tried to set two OD's in parallel, which was my initial interest in this pedal, and I got nowhere.
> (I was looking to hack a 'clean blend' by paralleling a low gain drive with a mid gain drive.)
> ...


This pedal is the best OD Pedal I've ever played. I team it up with a Walrus ASC1 and that's all I need for drive pedals. I've watched YouTube vids and read the manual and between those 2 resources, I can do everything. It's not a pedal for someone that expects to plug and play in 20 minutes. This pedal is really best suited to a Midi user.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

I liked it. rent it from L and M. I did, and it was fun. One or two settings were great, the rest good but similar. In the end, tons of options usually comes down to the 1 or 2 faves. I also liked the EQ and modulation and delay pedals. all were good.


----------

